# Question About Foot Blisters



## Gucci Bobert (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey guys, 

Yesterday was my first ruck, I rucked about 6 miles up and down my hill at a 17-minute pace with 30 pounds on my back. I’m brand new at rucking and so are my boots so it’s safe to say my heels got shredded from it (pics attached). My boot size feels right, but my socks sucked and didn’t hold up at all so I’m thinking that’s where I went wrong. I also had slight slippage from improper lacing, I believe that’s the reason because the toe box feels fine.

 My question is this: did you guys deal with severe blistering when you first started training? If so, how did you recover? I sterilized with alcohol and slapped a bandage on there. I believe that my feet are just soft and gotta toughen up, but I also wanna make sure I’m not setting myself up for injury due to improper form or improper fits.


----------



## Gucci Bobert (Apr 3, 2020)

Gucci Bobert said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yesterday was my first ruck, I rucked about 6 miles up and down my hill at a 17-minute pace with 30 pounds on my back. I’m brand new at rucking and so are my boots so it’s safe to say my heels got shredded from it (pics attached). My boot size feels right, but my socks sucked and didn’t hold up at all so I’m thinking that’s where I went wrong. I also had slight slippage from improper lacing, I believe that’s the reason because the toe box feels fine.
> 
> My question is this: did you guys deal with severe blistering when you first started training? If so, how did you recover? I sterilized with alcohol and slapped a bandage on there. I believe that my feet are just soft and gotta toughen up, but I also wanna make sure I’m not setting myself up for injury due to improper form or improper fits.



Never mind go ahead and lock this thread down, I did more digging in the search bar and found my answers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2020)

Gucci Bobert said:


> I did more digging in the search bar and found my answers.


If you haven't yet, be sure to check out this _sticky_ too.

All rucking, all the time...


----------

